# Ender's Game (2013) Harrison Ford und Abigail Breslin für Verfilmung des Sci-Fi-Klassikers bestätigt



## beachkini (24 Dez. 2011)

​
Die anhaltenden Gerüchte haben sich nun bewahrheitet: "Indiana Jones"-Darsteller *Harrison Ford* ist für Gavin Hoods kommende Romanverfilmung “Ender´s Game“ offiziell bestätigt. Damit ergänzt er gemeinsam mit *Abigail Breslin *und *Hailee Steinfeld* den Cast, dem zuvor bereits unter anderem *Asa Butterfield* und *Ben Kingsley* angehörten.

Harrison Ford kehrt mit „Ender`s Game“ zum Science-Fiction-Film zurück. Abgesehen von den eher unglücklichen Begegnungen mit Außerirdischen in dem überirdischen Western "Cowboys & Aliens" hatte er dem Genre seit den Klassikern "Star Wars" und "Blade Runner" lange Zeit den Rücken gekehrt. Mit der Verfilmung von Orson Scott Cards Roman „Ender`s Game“ unter der Regie von Gavin Hood ("X-Men Origins: Wolverine") wagt der Altstar nun mal wieder einen Ausflug ins Weltall und schlüpft in die Rolle des Colonel Hyram Graff, der eine Akademie leitet und das Potenzial der Hauptfigur Ender (Asa Butterfield) entdeckt. Der Colonel drängt Ender dazu, ein rücksichtsloser Vernichter zu werden, wie er ihn dringend für seine militärischen Rettungspläne benötigt. Zusammen mit dem Engagement von Ford wurde auch das Mitwirken von Hailee Steinfeld ("True Grit") in der Rolle der Kindersoldatin Petra Arkanian bestätigt (Wir berichteten). Ein weiterer Neuzugang ist die Jungschauspielerin Abigail Breslin, die einigen wohl noch als kleines Mädchen mit zu groß geratener Brille in "Little Miss Sunshine" oder zuletzt in "Happy New Year - Neues Jahr, neues Glück" als aufmüpfiger Teenager in Erinnerung geblieben ist. Sie wird Enders ältere Schwester Valentine Wiggin spielen. Auch offiziell mit an Bord ist der kanadische Teenie-Star Brendan Meyer für die Rolle des Mitschülers Stilson, der Ender in der Militärschule das Leben zu Hölle macht, bevor dieser zur Weltraumflotte einberufen wird. Jimmy Pinchak wird Enders gehässigen Bruder Peter Wiggin mimen und nach "Let Me In" erneut einen Sadisten verkörpern. Oscar-Preisträger Ben Kingsley in der Rolle des Kommandanten Mazer Rackham rundet das hochkarätige Ensemble ab und arbeitet nach Martin Scorseses "Hugo Cabret" einmal mehr mit Jungstar und Hauptdarsteller Asa Butterfield zusammen.

Der mehrfach ausgezeichnete Roman "Ender's Game" spielt in einer Zukunft, in der die Menschheit von einer außerirdischen Rasse bedroht wird und militärische Eliteeinheiten aus Kindersoldaten speziell für den bevorstehenden Krieg ausgebildet werden. Der Held des Buches ist der kleine Junge Andrew Wiggin, genannt Ender, der sich als strategisches Genie entpuppt. Einen offiziellen deutschen Kinostart von „Ender`s Game“ gibt es bislang noch nicht. Das Produktionsstudio Summit Entertainment hat jedoch mit dem 15. März 2013 bereits einen US-Starttermin angekündigt. Bereits im kommenden Februar sollen die Dreharbeiten zu dem vielversprechenden Projekt beginnen.
(filmstarts)


----------

